# MTD 1999 Model 845



## Michael Shawley (Jul 5, 2019)

I have a 1999 MTD model 845 garden tractor. The original B & S engine self-destructed while idling in my garage. I located a 22 hp White engine that bolted right in. The White engine runs beautiful with 1 exception. It is a Tecumseh twin with 2 carbs. I cannot get its RPM up over about 1900 with the throttle cable at the full stop. I checked the linkage and it is indeed at the max stop. The carbs are new and appear synchronized as there is no loping and it runs very smoothly.

Also, I am afraid to drive this tractor up any kind of slope as the "new" engine must be significantly lighter than the Briggs engine was and it wants to lift the front on slopes. It is a 7 speed trans with high and low ranges giving it 14 forward speeds. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

